# que sabía recaía...



## DanielaKlein

Hola a todos:

¿Qué vamos a hacer? —preguntó Ahmed, angustiado por la responsabilidad que _*sabía recaía*_ sobre él al frente de la cantera. (Dispara yo ya estoy muerto, Julia Navarro)


No sé cómo traducir esta frase. Creo que en alemán haría falta añadir unos elementos ¿o no?: ...angustiado por la resposabilidad, de la que sabía que recaía sobre él al frente de la cantera.

Mi intento: Was sollen wir machen? -fragte Ahmed, verängstigt durch die Verantwortung gegenüber des Berwerks, von der er wusste, das sie über ihn niederfallen würde.

Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## Alemanita

Also erst einmal würde ich 'recaer (la responsabilidad) sobre alguien' mit 'die Verantwortung fällt auf jemanden' übersetzen.
Ansonsten bin ich auch der Meinung, dass es so heißt: ... bedrückt durch die Verantwortung, von der er wusste, dass sie auf ihn fallen würde/dass er sie würde übernehmen müssen.
Aber : al frente de la cantera? Da fehlt mir noch ein wenig Kontext ..
P.D. ich hatte eben geschrieben: frente a la cantera; angesichts des Steinruchs, aber es ist ja al frente de la cantera. ???


----------



## DanielaKlein

Hola: 

¡Exacto! Pone "al frente de" y me parece un poco raro porque no escribe "la responsabilidad al frente de la cantera" sino lo escribe separado: las responsabilidad....al frente de la cantera.


Así que no estoy segura de si "al frente de la cantera" se refiere a "la responsabilidad".


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## ayuda?

Ich glaube Alemanita hat den Nagel auf den Kopf geschlagen. Es feht nur noch den letzten Teil:

Ahmed hat es sehr weit gebracht, und wird  an die Spitze des Betriebs kommt. Dabei wird er für noch viel mehr verantwörtlich sein.
*al frente de *= an der Spize/als Chef bei dem Steinbruch 
Geht das denn so, oder?

*Zur Beachtung:* Daniela, Du bist mir zuvor bekommen. [Heute spiele mit meinem Deutsch herum.]Ich gebe sowieso meine Bemerkung ab. 
Ahora aciertas , creo.


----------



## kunvla

¿Qué vamos a hacer? —preguntó Ahmed, angustiado por la responsabilidad que sabía recaía sobre [él al frente de la cantera].

Así lo veo yo.

saludos,


----------



## Tonerl

Angeregt durch den letzten Satz von Kunvla, habe ich versucht den Ausdruck "(estar) al frente de la cantera" einzubauen und vielleicht fällt euch noch etwas dazu ein ?

Qué vamos a hacer? —preguntó Ahmed, angustiado por la responsabilidad que _*sabía recaía*_ sobre él al frente de la cantera  
*Was sollen wir tun, fragte Ahmed, besorgt wegen der Verantwortung, von der wusste, dass sie auf ihn - dem Mann an der Spitze - zurückfallen würde*.

LG


----------



## ayuda?

Ich stimme mit Tonerl in der Übersetzung überein. Meinetwegen finde ich das alles sehr zutreffend.


----------



## DanielaKlein

Ok,

Muchas gracias, 

Saludos,

Daniela


----------

